# Reprise achat, garantie nominative



## laurange (17 Août 2010)

Je suis un peu vert, j'ai acheté le modèle le plus simple à la FNAC la semaine dernière et je me suis rendu compte que je profiterai mieux du modèle wifi+3G

Seulement ils ne veulent pas le reprendre pour que j'achète le plus cher car j'ai activé le premier et qu'il m'est attaché point de vue de la garantie.

A aucun moment lors de la vente il a été question d'une différence entre un achat classique et celui d'un appareil Apple.

Je vais écrire à la FNAC et à Apple pour essayer de faire valoir le manque de publicité sur ce point.

Donc attention, avec un ipad d'occasion, seul l'acheteur original est capable de le faire réparer.


----------



## monkeymia (17 Août 2010)

pareil pour moi!
mais chez surcouf...
jai acheter un 32Go 3G mais le manque de place ma fais preferer le 64.
echange avec la diference du prix en plus impossible car ipad activer par itunes.
evidement surcouf a perdu un client et comme je travail dans la com dune grande jai fais le buzz pour bien leur "pourrir leur race".


----------



## macinside (17 Août 2010)

laurange a dit:


> Donc attention, avec un ipad d'occasion, seul l'acheteur original est capable de le faire réparer.



n'importe quoi  du moment que le nouvel acheteur a bien la facture original pas de soucis


----------



## Tuncurry (19 Août 2010)

macinside a dit:


> n'importe quoi  du moment que le nouvel acheteur a bien la facture original pas de soucis



C'est un peu plus compliqué que cela parce que ce type d'exclusion peut tout a fait être inscrit dans le contrat ou mentionné de manière floue ou avec un certain nombre de contraintes (facture originale + cession + etc.). Il faut donc vérifier systématiquement les conditions générales du contrat. Ceci étant dit, ce sont des clauses qu'on peut tout a fait contester et en général, on obtient gain de cause si on doit faire réparer un appareil sous garantie de seconde main...


----------



## macinside (19 Août 2010)

non pas de soucis  du moment que tu a la facture original aucun centre de service agrée Apple ne t'embêtera


----------



## laurange (19 Août 2010)

Ok merci donc ça me rassure un peu sur la revente.
Je vais voir si j'en ai besoin de cette 3G, mais en tout cas je l'achèterai en ligne sur l'AppleStore.


----------

